# Lumens for anubias/java fern



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lumens don't help much.. Lux at least is a better ballpark guess as to PAR..
Lumens to Lux:


> Calculation with area in square feet
> The illuminance Ev in lux (lx) is equal to 10.76391 times the luminous flux ΦV in lumens (lm) divided by the surface area A in square feet (ft2):


http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/light/lumen-to-lux-calculator.htm


Lux to PAR is a conversion factor of approx 0.015
Lux x 0.015..
Conversion - PPF to Lux

using watts and a led/flourescent conversion factor would put you at 3 bulbs 30W X 2= 60w/50gal..
1.2W per gallon in the old system. .low light..


> A good basic rule to follow is to provide 1 to 2 watts of lighting per gallon for fish-only aquariums, 2 to 5 watts per gallon for freshwater planted aquariums, and 4 to 8 watts per gallon for reef aquariums. To calculate the number of watts per gallon an aquarium receives from a light fixture, simply divide the total wattage of the light fixture by the number of gallons of the aquarium. For example, a 55-watt fixture used over a 29-gallon aquarium will provide its inhabitants with slightly less than 2 watts of light per gallon. While this amount of light is perfect for fish-only aquariums, it may not be adequate for most photosynthetic reef inhabitants. Keep in mind that these lighting requirements will vary depending on the species you are keeping and the depth of your tank. It is essential to research the specific lighting requirements of each species


http://www.liveaquaria.com/PIC/article.cfm?aid=178

none of the above is very accurate..


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

What reflectors will you be using and how far above the water line? Anubias and Java Fern don't require much light, so you might be just fine depending on location, height and plant placement.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

I've grown Java fern just fine with one t8 and a lousy reflector on a 55 gallon. Slowly obviously, but growing. I think others have done it with just ambient room light. You don't need much light for it.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I think anubias would grow even with just the natural daylight in the house.

Michel.


----------

